# Notebook mit Radeon HD 7470M



## OmeN713 (22. März 2012)

Hey,
hab ein packard bell easy note EN LS11HR mit einer radeon hd 7470m und  im geräte manager wird mir eine "Intel HD Graphics 3000" und eine  Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte angezeigt. Letztere wird wohl die hd 7470m  sein, jedoch finde ich nach der formatierung und neuinstallation von  win7 64bit keine Treiber für die Karte?! Habe auf der Hersteller HP  bereits den VGA_AMD_8.861.0.0_W7x64 Treiber geladen, jedoch ändert sich  im Geräte Manager nichts, obwohl die Installation erfolgreich war...

Im Geräte Manager ist neben der "Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte" auch ein  gelbes Dreieck, was wohl bedeuten soll das die Grafikkarte nicht richtig  installiert ist?!

Weis jemand Rat?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. März 2012)

Da muss doch eine Fehlermeldung sein beim Gerätemanager !?

War den keine Treiber CD dabei ?

PS: Zur Info falls du es wissen willst, die Intel HD Graphics 3000 ist die IGP der CPU.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. März 2012)

Aktuelle Version von GPU-Z runterladen und schauen, was dir das Programm anzeigt.
Ich hab auch Optimus (im idle übernimmt die IGP, beim anspruchsvolleren Sachen die dedizierte Grafikkarte) und kann mir beide Grafikchips anzeigen lassen (GPU-Z -> links unten im Fester ist ein Drop-Down Menü).

Wenn die Grafikkarte richtig erkannt wird, sollte der richtige Treiber von AMD-Homepage den Rest erledigen - da kannst du dich durch ein paar Fragen klicken, die dich zum aktuellen Treiber bringen...


----------



## fear.de (22. März 2012)

Mittels Hardware ID bei dem Ausrufezeichen, in google gucken was dir genau fehlt


----------



## OmeN713 (22. März 2012)

Treiber CD war leider keine dabei...

Habe mir jetz von AMD folgenden Treiber geladen, aber leider wird die Grafikkarte immernoch nicht erkannt...
"12-2_mobility_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc"

Im Anhang ist ein Screen von GPU-Z.

Grüße


----------



## fear.de (23. März 2012)

Mein beitrag gekonnt überlesen?


----------



## OmeN713 (23. März 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Mein beitrag gekonnt überlesen?


 
Hey, nein sorry.

Im Geräte Manager - Eigenschaften und da bei Details "Hardware IDs" ? Stehen bei mir 4 Stück ?


Grüße


----------



## fear.de (23. März 2012)

OmeN713 schrieb:


> Hey, nein sorry.
> 
> Im Geräte Manager - Eigenschaften und da bei Details "Hardware IDs" ? Stehen bei mir 4 Stück ?
> 
> ...


 
Nicht aufgefallen das die VEN & DEV NUmmern 4 mal gleich sind?
Du brauchst nur den Anfang, du gibts die VEN & DEV Nummer bei dieser Seite ein : Any drivers you need! / Known devices: 7960585 und schaust was er sagt.


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2012)

bei den nvidia notebooks mit der HD3000 muss man zuerst den intel grafikkartentreiber installieren bevor man den nvidia treiber installieren kann.
vielleicht ist es bei amd der gleiche vorgang?


----------



## OmeN713 (23. März 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Nicht aufgefallen das die VEN & DEV NUmmern 4 mal gleich sind?
> Du brauchst nur den Anfang, du gibts die VEN & DEV Nummer bei dieser Seite ein : Any drivers you need! / Known devices: 7960585 und schaust was er sagt.



Ich habe die Zeile bei "Passende Geräte ID" kopiert und bei google eingegeben und hab einen Treiber gefunden, den ich bis jetzt noch nicht hatte (VGA_AMD_8.901.4.0_W7x64_A).
Nach der Installation + Neustart zeigt es mir jetzt im Geräte Manager beide Grafikkarten an, 1x die HD7470M und die interne Intel Graka.

Vielen Dank


----------



## fear.de (23. März 2012)

Siehste, sag ich doch, gern geschehen


----------



## biohaufen (23. März 2012)

Also bei meinem Dell Vostro 3350, den ich im November 2011 gekauft habe wird (nach einem Treiberupdate) auch HD 7470M im Gerätemanager angezeigt  Vorher stand dort HD6490M...

@Topic:

Dort habe ich immer erst den Intel Treiber für die HD3000 installiert und dann den AMD Treiber


----------



## tobibo (23. März 2012)

Die 6490 und die 7470 sind ja praktisch dieselben, bzw. basieren auf dem identischen Chip und werden meist auch mit den gleichen Taktraten angeboten.


----------

